# Does anyone have a picture of a dog in a continental with a flowing long tail?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Can you clarify a little? Are you not wanting to band the base of the tail?

In the continental, the hindquarters is shaved as is the base of the tail. In a lamb trim, the base of the tail is typically shaved/banded just the same.

Are you saying you don't want to shave the dog's hindquarters? Or the base of the tail? If you're going to be shaving the dog's hindquarters in a continental, I don't see how banding the bottom of the tail just a couple fingers wide will interfere with the long flowing tail.  By long flowing tail, do you mean long tail hair? How long are we talking? Or do you mean undocked?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is how a tail base typically looks in continental. It's usually shaved at the base just the same in a lamb trim, too, though you don't have to. Are you saying you'd rather not shave the base of the tail? I think it'd look OK if you shaved less of the base of the tail, maybe just one finger width.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, I know how the continental looks, Ginger has had it. I wanted to know how it would look with an undocked, unbanded tail.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it will look just fine with an undocked tail (I love long tails!) but I think it will look best if you shave at least a tiny bit of the base of the tail - where hindquarters and tail meet.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

msminnamouse said:


> I really wanted to have Angel, my mini, in a continental for the winter but then I realized, duh, she has a long flowing tail that I don't want to have shaved!
> 
> I was wondering what the combo of a continental and a long flowing tail would look like. Probably bad, but maybe good?
> 
> ...


I am not on this forum very often, but just happened to see this thread. Vinnie is 18", so a bit larger than your mini probably, but his tail is not docked and I keep him in a continental. I don't do rosettes as he has a rather gay tail and they would be covered anyway. Here are a few shots to give you an idea of what it looks like. His tail hair is 6-8 inches long and the base of his tail is shaved about 2 inches (it keeps things tidy and looks better I think):


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Love the look of the undocked tail with the Conti


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

look at european poodles in a continental clip. their tails are not docked. 

or are you meaning how the look will be for a poodle to be in a continental with a plume tail vs a scissored pom?


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

faerie said:


> look at european poodles in a continental clip. their tails are not docked.
> 
> or are you meaning how the look will be for a poodle to be in a continental with a plume tail vs a scissored pom?


Yeah - for example on this pages are nice photos of poodle in continental with undocked tail:

Fotogalerie | Pudl velký královský Aramis


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! It looks great with an undocked, "plume" tail! I love the long, flowing hair so don't want to scissor it. Also I suck at scissoring. Lol.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think the long flowing tail would be pretty, but going off what I've been through with my Shih tzu, I would clip a band and maybe scissor just a bit of it (Sic Puppy has a long flowing tail, but I trim the rest of him like a cocker. Found out the hard way that the tail does much better with a band and a touch up of scissoring or you get unpleasant smelling stuff caught in it. And he keeps it flipped over his back, but his tail gets soiled anyway). Not his fault, he's only 10 pounds and about 9-10 inches tall, but his tail is also about 8 inches long and it well, drags into his 'exhaust' at times.  Your poodle has more ground clearance that my Shih tzu I'm sure, but still, for sanitary reasons, I opt for a band and trimming just a bit.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish that all the tail docking would be stopped. It is such a shame that they can't express themselves like they should. I would never do it.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

BK, I didn't know that you had a shih tuz. How I miss my little guys, I cry at least once a week to this day...


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He wasn't supposed to be here. lol His breeder had some issues with unemplyment and stupid 'breeding in the city limits' issues and begged me to take him before the city nabbed him. So, nine years later, I still have a grumbly Shih tzu. He's a nice enough dog, but he hates my cattle dogs and we kind of have some managment dances we have to go through to keep him happy and safe. lol He's fun to groom and experiment on and he's as cuddly a dog as I've ever met, but he really isn't set up for farm living. 

He is actually the only dog I've ever had that killed chickens, too. Weird, never thought a stumpy legged, smashed face dog could catch and kill chickens. lol 

I'm surprised that there is yet another shih tzu looking for a home at the shelter this week, also. I told my daughter NO!  I like him, but the eye drainage and heavy breathing and monster grooming out in the country just doesn't work for them well.


----------

